# ALC Summer Night 900 Series



## GRIV (Jul 19, 2013)

Hey Y'all we have a field with lights!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You know what that means... 

Saturday Night 900 rounds that's what! 

July 27th 

practice starts at 5:45 Scoring starts at 7PM

Follow the link for more info www.alcarcheryevents.com/900

See Yall there!!!


----------



## larryx7 (Jul 19, 2013)

*900*

Gonna be a blast can't wait to shoot on that amazing feild


----------



## GRIV (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm going to shoot, so.....

Brian Huff, Butch Parkman, Brian Johnson, Michael Cain, Ezra, Mitchell Irvin, Jonathan Clark, Will Raper, Dillon McGeorge and the rest....

I have a nice second place award for y'all to shoot for. 

Just Kidding - I haven't practiced in I can't remember when so y'all come get a piece.


----------



## SteadyHoyt12's (Jul 20, 2013)

What is it cost to shoot


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 20, 2013)

*Smoke*

Were coming this will be my first so not sure what to bring but a good spanking and a clean wallet...lol...see ya there.No No:


----------



## 3darcher (Jul 21, 2013)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Were coming this will be my first so not sure what to bring but a good spanking and a clean wallet...lol...see ya there.No No:



you better look professional and bring a pop up canopy and a spotting scope.........act like you know what you're doing son


----------



## BHuff (Jul 21, 2013)

Did somebody say Waffle House?


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 21, 2013)

*Smoke*

I think l can hold my own without it this time Butch l dont have a spotting scope just coming to play..


----------



## MathewsArcher (Jul 21, 2013)

Going to try and make it!! I'm coming for you Ryals..... lol lol


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 21, 2013)

check that link, steady.  it's $20.  oh, and bottomline, i told you wrong.  griv's 900 rounds are in meters, not yards, like gainesville's.  so set your sight tape for 44, 55 and 66 yards.  sorry, dude!!!  hit 'em in the middle..make a wish, it's your first time, lol!!  make sure you've got at least 7 arrows and some extra nocks.


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 21, 2013)

His Awesomeness have a few minor questions prior to gracing ya'll with my presence.

1. Who would like feel the agony of defeat at the hand of the SpAnKa..?

2. Can we just shoot blindfolded?

3. Does the 60#, No electronics, kaki, no camo Rules apply for this event?


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 21, 2013)

*Smoke*

Thanks Geez..l picked up on that Griv be on your game...just saying ..


----------



## GRIV (Jul 22, 2013)

I've updated the distances on the website 


Adults:  60, 50, 40 Meters
Cadets: 60, 50, 40 Meters
Cubs: 50, 40, 30 Meters
Bowman: 40, 30, 20 Meters

Ezra, Butch, Jonathan, Will, and the rest - 90, 80, 70


----------



## GRIV (Jul 22, 2013)

BlackArcher said:


> His Awesomeness have a few minor questions prior to gracing ya'll with my presence.
> 
> 1. Who would like feel the agony of defeat at the hand of the SpAnKa..?
> 
> ...



No special FITA rules, just bring your stuff and shoot.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 22, 2013)

*Smoke*



GRIV said:


> I've updated the distances on the website
> 
> 
> Adults:  60, 50, 40 Meters
> ...



Are you serious about 70 80 and 90 meters?


----------



## Tracker1 (Jul 22, 2013)

I think I might just put a peep in my hunting rig and sign up, 90 at those distances makes for good practice.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 22, 2013)

I think the grivster is being a jokster, lol!!


----------



## GRIV (Jul 23, 2013)

i'm kidding 

it's 130, 120, 110 for just Ezra.


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 23, 2013)

*Smoke*

We got a few first timers coming..I ve been wanting to try my luck at field for a while.


----------



## 3darcher (Jul 23, 2013)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> We got a few first timers coming..I ve been wanting to try my luck at field for a while.



its gonna take more than luck


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 23, 2013)

this isn't field, lol!!  you shoot it in a field, but it ain't field.  this is target...field is like a whole nother experience.  we've already shot it, in savannah...it consists of a bunch of targets at a bunch of different distances; and it takes 2 days to shoot it all.  it's my fav, so aftr all your years in archery, you still have a lot to look forward to, mr squirrel   look at the pic's for the state field, and you can a little feel for it


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 23, 2013)

*Smoke*

Thanks Geez..I will check it out..Butch im still in beatdown mode so bring your game.


----------



## fulltime (Jul 23, 2013)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> Thanks Geez..I will check it out..Butch im still in beatdown mode so bring your game.



I might have to go stand over your shoulder and watch you nut up!!!


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Jul 23, 2013)

*Smoke*

LOL...Never fails Joe only bad shot l made is when you show up ???? And youre the only one and it never  never fails ??? Next time l will wait till youre gone!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 23, 2013)

everybody got beatdown at the asa state...I was one of the worst beatdownees, lol!!


----------



## fulltime (Jul 24, 2013)

BOTTEMLINE said:


> LOL...Never fails Joe only bad shot l made is when you show up ???? And youre the only one and it never  never fails ??? Next time l will wait till youre gone!!!



I am not the only one. You got Keith and Jeff too!!!


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 24, 2013)

yeah, but keith and jeff are looooong gone.  billy boo, too.  rip


----------



## BlackArcher (Jul 24, 2013)

Been a while shot out to 99 yards... (not a prob bottom line) 
"You could do it!!"  Spanka


----------



## GRIV (Jul 25, 2013)

Just to make it fair I haven't shot my outdoor bow yet. I think i'll give Michael Cain a fighting chance and not sight in until 5:45 practice time. 


Did you hear that MICHAEL CAIN?? 5:45 Practice time.... You might need to partake in a little.


----------



## MathewsArcher (Jul 27, 2013)

It's getting close!!!!!


----------



## GRIV (Jul 27, 2013)

The Field is set - Y'all get ready!


----------



## GRIV (Jul 27, 2013)

2 Hrs to practice time!!! I'm going to be there at about 5 so if you are a little early, you can shoot.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 27, 2013)

hope y'all have a nice turnout.  I need all my shekels for cullman.  have fun and shoot 'em in the middle


----------



## MathewsArcher (Jul 28, 2013)

Awesome shoot! Weather turned out perfect! 

The smack talks over! I took it with an 891 out of 900. Followed by Griv with an 883.


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 28, 2013)

I knew that you would...that's the highest score, I've ever seen in a 900 round....around here anyway.  I said you'd take him on fb


----------



## BHuff (Jul 28, 2013)

When your students start beating you, you must be training them right!!!


----------



## MathewsArcher (Jul 28, 2013)

The Lord really blessed me with a good score..... George is the best coach. Most of the stuff I know about archery came from him and my grandfather... Couldn't do it without them.....


----------



## GRIV (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm done licking my wounds. 

You can find the results over on 

www.ALCarcheryEvents.com/tournament-results


----------



## oldgeez (Jul 30, 2013)

jc is 18!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  no way!!!!!!  it was just the other day, he was dragging around there with his k mart bow, making a nuisance of himself, lol!!  they grow up fast


----------



## MathewsArcher (Jul 30, 2013)

It's going fast.... That's for sure!!!


----------



## GRIV (Aug 30, 2013)

Y'all were cooking the Boston Butts better get down here!!!!! Tomorrow night at 5 for practice. 7pm to score!!!


----------

